# Good sheets.... ruined.



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I came across this video on You Tube tonight. 

I was just in shock....  


Just make sure you turn your volume up so you can hear the idiots' comment about his good sheets being ruined. And then you'll probably want to knock his head off a wall, like I did!


YouTube - Puppies After Birth


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I was not impressed. When seeing puppies being born, you should not be thinking or seeing dollar signs. That is so far from the point. And you're right, the dirty sheets comment, good grief.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I know... that comment just rubbed me the wrong way! Maybe he can use some of his "hard earned" money to buy himself some stupid new sheets! :no:


Or... I have a better thought!! He could take that money and spay his poor dog!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It was a little disturbing, but the notes say:

_After almost having puppies on a highway, Brandy fought bravely through uncomfortable contractions to make it to her new home, where she proceeded to eject her brood from her rather large **********. During this long dark night of the puppy, a sense of greed suddenly grips Dr Lemur's sleepless mind as it quickly fills with thoughts of personal gain._

_(NB: If you didn't notice already this video is a satire of the kinds of people who stupidly see breeding dogs at home as a gold mine. Which in reality it is not.)_


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

if you read the comments people left on youtube, he used the money from the puppies to get BOTH his dogs spayed and neutered, because the females pregnancy was an accident.

he also pointed out that the video was meant to be cynical.

anyhow, he doesnt have a very good sense of humor


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Sorry... that's what I get for not going through 11 pages of comments! 

I simply saw the video and his humor was lost on me! Didn't find anything about it very funny. Maybe he should get a new comedy act.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Reading is good. I think alot of people came away with the wrong impression though -- that would make for a poor video, IMO.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

hgatesy said:


> Sorry... that's what I get for not going through 11 pages of comments!
> 
> I simply saw the video and his humor was lost on me! Didn't find anything about it very funny. Maybe he should get a new comedy act.


 
He definitely didn't make the satire clear enough! Hope comedy is not his day job.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

my wife and i just watched the video and saw the beautiful babies being born but just couldnt understand why he was so concerned with money.. its sad but pets are just a business to some people, very poor taste


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

He's not going to make it in the stand-up comedy market. I didn't see a bit of humor in his failed attempt.


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

I could not watch all of that sick video. What a poor excuse for a human being that person is. He is one sick *******!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I never got started on the video I just heard the money them song and turned it off. Didn;t want to know if it was satire or not. You would think being the smarta** that I am I would enjoy others satire. Wrong!!!! LOL I am kind of like Evil Dick on Big Brother 8 I can dish it out but can[t take it. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

foreveramber said:


> if you read the comments people left on youtube, he used the money from the puppies to get BOTH his dogs spayed and neutered, because the females pregnancy was an accident.
> 
> he also pointed out that the video was meant to be cynical.
> 
> anyhow, he doesnt have a very good sense of humor


He ended up doing the right thing. I think he just has a warped sense of humor! Before I read the comments I was ready to go steal the dogs!

Jazzys Mom


----------

